# Bull bay/boggess hole



## Unplugged

I'm heading down to meet up with a couple friends in late march and I want to fish boggess hole.Can I get any input on this area?I have 15' maverick hpx.looks shallow the last northern slough.low will be early and incoming thru out the day.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bw510

You can get in there depending on the tide


----------



## Unplugged

I'm going down the 24,and 25th of March. Hopefully I can get in there. 

How often do you fish it?


----------



## Unplugged




----------



## Unplugged

Will I be able to get in around 10ish?


----------



## 7WT

How did things go at biggest hole?


----------



## Unplugged

Well, we never made it up into Bogguss hole. I stayed in the lower reaches of bull Bay most of the morning. Spotted several snook in the 24 and 36 inch range. They were very skittish. Could not get one to hit. Later in the afternoon we found some trout and ladyfish and play with them for about an hour. Sunday morning went with a friend of mine who the local down there. You probably know his name by big country. He was kind enough to show us several places on the backside of Pine Island. Still no luck with any snook but lost count on trout. He said water is still a little chilly.


----------



## Unplugged

Have you ever fished Bogguss hole? Did you fish this weekend?


----------



## 7WT

I have not but I am hoping to in early to mid April. Was curious if your boat could get in. I have a B2 beavertail- pretty bare except for the Merc 60. Will keep you posted


----------



## Unplugged

Thanks.the northern end looks shallow.that was my only concern.


----------



## 7WT

Ok fished Boggess 2nd week of April. I had no problem with my B2 with a rising tide getting in. Early into entry creek some spin guys screamed up and down when they were done with their spot. The bottom of the creek resembles a highway where one of those asphalt grinders has just passed. One side is now all sand with all grass removed by props. At mouth of hole sat a large Carolina mullet fisherman. After poling over the shallows I moved up wind protected side and did see a large snook. Then a v hull came roaring in with some bait guys ripping up and into the deeper middle and anchored. Digging my fly out of some mangroves I spotted a parade of good size reds of course. After a couple hours I headed out alone now. Conclusion: heavy use and too fragile for what goes in. I may go back some day but perhaps when I find few boats out that day-when is that!


----------



## Unplugged

It seems preople down there have no respect for their fellow fisherman.Thanks for the report.


----------



## EdK13

It was a great spot prior to the internet.


----------



## Backcountry 16

7WT said:


> Ok fished Boggess 2nd week of April. I had no problem with my B2 with a rising tide getting in. Early into entry creek some spin guys screamed up and down when they were done with their spot. The bottom of the creek resembles a highway where one of those asphalt grinders has just passed. One side is now all sand with all grass removed by props. At mouth of hole sat a large Carolina mullet fisherman. After poling over the shallows I moved up wind protected side and did see a large snook. Then a v hull came roaring in with some bait guys ripping up and into the deeper middle and anchored. Digging my fly out of some mangroves I spotted a parade of good size reds of course. After a couple hours I headed out alone now. Conclusion: heavy use and too fragile for what goes in. I may go back some day but perhaps when I find few boats out that day-when is that!


Welcome to swfl deal with them morons all the time.


----------

